# Kopfhörer + Mikrofon an Motherboard anschliessen?



## mariomartic (4. April 2004)

Kleine Frage

Ich habe einen neuen PC zusammengebaut...habe an der gehäusefront 2 usb, 1 kopfhörer und 1 mikrofonanschluss. die usb-sache war leicht...nur habe ich etwas mühe, die kabel für den kopfhörer und mikrofon auf dem motherboard anzuschliessen.
bitte um hilfe!
die kabel sehen wie folgt aus...

Blau = L IN
Braun = R IN
Gelb = R OUT
Rot = L OUT
Schwarz = GND
Schwarz = GND
Grün = MIC IN
Orange = MIC IN

nun..also 8 stecker....

in der motherboardbeschreibung habe ich was gefunde, wo ich es wohl verbinden müsste...nur weiss ich nicht, was mit was....es gibt folgende anschlüsse (So nebeneinander wie mit "-" getrennt):

MIC2 - AGND
MICPWR - +5VA
Line out_r - BLINE_OUT_R
NC
Line out_L - BLINE_OUT_L

welches kabel muss ich mit was verbinden?

bitte helft mir

vielen dank


----------

